# Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder



## Gunnar (9. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Leute.

  Zeigt her, eure Vogeltränken!!!

Habe das Forum durchsucht und bin nicht fündig geworden.
Fast jeder, der einen Teich angelegt hat, wird sicherlich auch eine Vogeltränke / Vogelbad zu stehen haben. An einigen Teichen können die Vögel auch direkt vom Teichrand ihren Wasserbedarf stillen.
Bei uns ist das nur im Winter und Frühling möglich, ansonsten nur zwischen den Schilfhalmen im Sommer....deshalb meine Idee:
  eine schwimmende Plattform für die Vögelchen!!!....aus Resten der sibirischen Lärche, die vom Stegbau übrig geblieben ist.
Diese ist mit einer Leine zum Teichgrund verbunden...dort haben wir einen Stein versenkt.

  Die selbst gebaute Vogeltränke ist sicherlich noch nicht vollkommen, allerdings hatte bereits nach ein paar Minuten ein Frosch das Teil zur Begutachtung belagert.
  Ich werde am Wochenende noch Verfeinern und euch nächste Woche die Bilder zeigen.

Was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## einfachichKO (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Gute Idee und dem Frosch scheint es schonmal zu gefallen...


----------



## misudapi (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Hallo Gunnar, 
sieht echt gut aus und ist ja auch sofort im Beschlag genommen worden.
 Gruß Susanne


----------



## Gunnar (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

...was denn, hat hier keiner weitere Bilder???


----------



## Nori (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Die gefiederten Freunde kommen oft in die kleinen Becken der Kaskade (der Teichgeist steht jetzt im oberen Becken) - ist wie ein Whirlpool, da hier auch die Ausläufe des Filters einströmen.

(Bild ist im Album)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Gunnar (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Hallo Nori.

Finde ich super, deine Vogeltränke!  ....ist sehr schön mit integriert.

Ich habe noch ein wenig gebastelt und das ist rausgekommen:

  

Die schwimmende Insel wurde sofort von Fröschen eingenommen.

Leider gehen jetzt die Temperaturen bei uns zurück, so daß wohl kein Vögel mehr ans baden denkt

....aber vielleicht habt ihr trotzdem noch ein paar Bilder parat!!:beten


----------



## lollo (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Leider gehen jetzt die Temperaturen bei uns zurück, so daß wohl kein Vögel mehr ans baden denkt


Hallo,

was hast du denn da für verwöhnte Vögel? 

Hier baden die Vögel im tiefsten Winter bei Eis und Schnee.


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Hallo Gunnar,

Deine Insel sieht toll aus 

Bei mir baden die Vögel am Teichrand

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Gunnar (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast du denn da für verwöhnte Vögel?
> 
> Hier baden die Vögel im tiefsten Winter bei Eis und Schnee.



@Lollo....verwöhnte Vögel??? , ja das kann schon sein, aber ich habe in den letzten Tagen keine badenden Vögel ( auch nicht am Teich meines Vaters) beobachten können.
....nur die __ Enten auf dem schönen See in der Nähe konnten wir beim baden zusehen 
Hast du auch Bilder von den Badegästen?? und wo wird gebadet???

@Rainer...ist natürlich toll, wenn die Piepser direkt am Teichrand baden können, das geht wie gesagt bei uns leider nicht!......schöne Bilder


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

Hallo Gunnar,

vielleicht ist die schöne Schwimminsel auch zu instabil für Vögel. Hast Du vielleicht am Rand Deines Teiches oder an die Treppe, die in Deinen Teich geht, die Möglichkeit eine stabile Ebene aus Hartholz (z.B. __ Douglasie, aus dem wahrscheinlich auch Deine Insel ist) zu installieren, die ca. 5 cm unter Wasser wäre? 

Ich meine eine treppenförmige Konstruktion. Die eine Seite ist auf Land fest im Boden fixiert und die andere Seite ist im Wasser. Hartholz ist ca. 2 cm stark. Also braucht man zwischen den beiden Ebenen vielleicht nur zwei Querbalken. 

So geschickt wie Du die Insel gebaut hast, schaffst Du es vielleicht sogar eine Schräge in die Konstruktion zu bauen. Unterschiedliche Tiefen könnte man auch mit flachen Steinen oder Sandsäcken schaffen. Dann könnten auch die kleinen Spatzen zum Baden kommen. Meine Amseln, Raben, Bachstelzen, Tauben oder Elstern springen auch in tieferes Wasser (sogar bis ca. 15 cm). Sie scheinen zu erkennen welche Tiefe für sie gefahrlos möglich ist. 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## lollo (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*



Gunnar schrieb:


> Hast du auch Bilder von den Badegästen?? und wo wird gebadet???


Hallo Gunnar,

Bilder hab ich nur wenn mal seltenere Gäste zum Baden kommen. Gerne angenommen wird im Hintergrund der Wasserfall. 
Im Winter habe ich im Eisfrei gehaltenen Bereich am Rand eine Steinplatte im Wasser liegen, die dann genutzt wird.
 


Und zum Fressen kommen sie dann ins Haus.


----------



## Gunnar (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vogeltränken und Vogelbäder*

@Lollo, SUPER Bilder, vor allem wenn die Vögelchen ins Haus kommen .... sehr schöner Wasserfall, da würde ich auch baden geben!!!

@Rainer, werd mal drüber nachdenken, evtl. mit größerer stabilerer Insel.

....wie bereits geschrieben kommen die Vögel schlecht vom Teichrand ans Wasser, da müssen sie zwischen den Schilfhalmen baden, was sicherlich auch manchmal praktiziert wird, jedoch sehen wir dann keinen einzigen Vogel baden, das __ Schilf ist eben zu dicht für Spanner....ist halt Natur!

...weitere Bilder sind erwünscht


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2017)

wer darf zuerst baden


----------

